# Owner Sale: Decent house in Carlingford west catchment, Price reduced by 200K



## JasonSydney (Feb 22, 2018)

deleted, Thank you very much for your attention


----------



## JasonSydney (Feb 22, 2018)

deleted, Thanks


----------

